# What sites does everyone use to get gear/equitment



## pyro3190 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey everyone I was just wondering what sites or stores everyone uses to get there gear, equipment , est. What about if your on a budget? Also are there any sites for preppers to buy or trade other preppers stuff ( like Craigslist , eBay , amazon ) but only preppers ?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I usually get my equipment through "Cheaper Than Dirt", "Sportsman's Guide or some other military discount store.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The actual name is "Cheaper than (NOWHERE ELSE once you add the 43% shipping markup and a piss poor company who treats their customers and the Constitution like) Dirt". 

I use Amazon quite a bit. I also like County Comm, LA Police Gear, Midway USA, Natchez, Sportsman's Guide, etc. More often than not I find what I want (product wise) then search the net for the best price combined with the best customer service reviews. Then I compromise one way or the other to get the best deal. I generally use Yahoo or Bing Shopping to do these searches as Google hates guns and gun related products.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sentry I have never had a problem with cheaper than dirt, I know the shipping cost can be high, but what is this about the constitution? I will drop them like a hot rock, so what's deal?


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We get our Milk Alternative (used it for years) and some other dehydrated/freeze-dried foods from Honeyville. The supplier for the local Farmer's Market is about five miles from us (walking distance) and we can / dehydrate a lot during summer. Right now it's just easier to use the farmer for produce than to get our own garden in good order (on the list of things to do). We get eggs by walking out to the coop..... 

We buy the big bags of dog food from Sams - keep about a year's worth of dried dog food on hand at all times - and chicken feed from Tractor Supply.

Most of our ammo has come from WallyWorld, Sportsmans Guide, and Cabelas. We bought in bulk long before there was an ammo shortage. The guns we've purchased in the past several years came from a local gun shop.

We use Amazon a lot because of where we live. Our pasta maker (hand-cranked from Amazon) came last week. Just because the lights go out doesn't mean we can't enjoy spaghetti!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For outdoor gear, check out www.steepandcheap.com

It's the clearance section of Backcountry.com and most things are at least 50% off.

On the main page, they sell one product at a time for about 10-20 minutes or until the quantity is zero.

There's another page (tab on top) called Gear Cache where they sell more quantities of stuff that's recently been on the main page.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Sentry I have never had a problem with cheaper than dirt, I know the shipping cost can be high, but what is this about the constitution? I will drop them like a hot rock, so what's deal?


I'll send you a PM.


----------



## pyro3190 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow thanks everyone! Ill check out those sites and let you all know how I like them! You all rock! Thanks for replying , I'm glad I'm part of such a good and friendly forum.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

what kind of "gear" are you talking about?
For things like backpacks,sleeping bags,winter clothes,boots, compasses,etc; we shop at army surplus stores and gunshows.
for our few weapons we have we bought either at gunshows or a local gun shop. ammo is wallyworld or the gunshop.
lts foods I use places like emergency essentials, honeyville, augason farms, and sometimes the ready store.
medium and short term foods I use an amish grocery that sells discounted groceries.
meats have been local grocery store, sam's club and a restaurant supplier, but I'm looking into local butcher shops. I know of two and am looking for more so I can compare prices and service.

Hubby has recently discovered amazon lol and has been buying some things form there. I've only ever bought one book from them lol


----------



## 1911_Marine (Jan 20, 2013)

Sierra Trading Post.

Sign up for their news letter and you will get additional 35% off or 30% off + $.99 shipping coupons every couple weeks. They have really good stuff and they ship quickly even overseas. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I forgot Woot.com. They are a daily deals website that often has products (but not always) that are valuable to the prepper or survivalist. And often times and crazy good prices. Everything ships for $5 no matter how big or small. I have purchased tents, backpacks, a rifle scope, titanium sporks and other related items off of Woot.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I tend to buy locally whenever I can. It pays to know the people who are selling you your supplies. Just remember the Y2K years when companies popped up all over the place and then disappeared just as quickly. 

In Dallas I deal with Mike Green at the Army Store (Garland Road and Easton). Mike's parents founded the company in 1948 and they have been in the current location since 1961. Good solid company who understand and can talk gear, food and survival. 

On the internet I try to stick with companies that I have dealt with for years and know them to be reliable and honest. Emergency Essentials, Nitro-Pak, JRH, Major Surplus, and Lehman's are all solid people. I like Costco for bulk buys since they treat their people like human beings. For gun parts and related supplies I love to do business with Midway out of Missouri. 

I also like to support the people who support the forums I am on. I try to stay away from the ones who profit off panic and greed. GB


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Some of the sites I've done business with or someone I know did.

Local Brick & Mortar
Ace Hardware
Cabela’s
Costco
Home Depot
Lowes
Office Depot
Office Max
Orvis
REI
Sam’s Club
Sportsman’s Warehouse
Twin City Surplus
Wal-Mart
Gun shows

Internet:
Allweatherfirestarters.com
Amazon
BDS Tactical Gear
Best Glide
Brigade Quartermasters
Bright Guy
Brunton
CampingSurvival
Campmor
Canning Pantry
Cold Steel
Emergency Essentials
EPCamps
Exploration Products
FMCO
GSI Outdoors
HKParts
HSGI
Katadyn
Kifaru
Kleen Kanteen
Leatherman Store
LED Replacement
Lehman’s
Mars Gear
Maxpedition
MC Ace
Minimus.biz
Miracle Antenna
MSR
Murs-Radio
Omaha’s
Ontario Knife Company
Optactical
Oregon Scientific
Otis
Powerwerx
Propper Clothing
PTR91 Store
Ranger Joes
RobertRTG
Spacepen.com
Specopstech
Spiced.com
Spyderco
Surefire
Survival Resources
TacLatch
Tactical Assault Gear
Tactical Gears
Tactical Tailor
Tradepost Online
Universal Radio
US Calvary
VT Army/Navy
West Mountain Radio
Wintersilks
Zippo


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

cheaperthandirt (shipping post is fine if you take some care to ensure your stuff is form the same warehouse) 
They used to be my primary suppliers since they had everything and it was shipped quickly and always as described and theier website is very well organized.

They got a black eye on these forums for marking up their stuff a lot during the crisis and as a result they have become unpopular.

They ahve a very pro 2 A blog presence and useful articles as well.
But like I said they attracted a lot of ill will during the shortages with thier pricing policy.
On the other hand that pricing policy ensured that they usually had something in stock.

( I am no a super fan of them but am a big believer in not being part of the mobs that sometimes develop on the internet.. on 1 Dec 2012 they where our best friends and on 15 Dec 2012 suddenly the enemy? I dont buy into that.. prior excellent performance counts for something with me)

I also use :

Aim Surplus
american gun wrangler
ventura tactical
Midway (!)

Also Cabelas, Brownells and Sportsmansguide


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Thought of another one. Quite often, this place beats all other online stores.

http://manventureoutpost.com/


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> They got a black eye on these forums for marking up their stuff a lot during the crisis and as a result they have become unpopular.They ahve a very pro 2 A blog presence and useful articles as well. But like I said they attracted a lot of ill will during the shortages with thier pricing policy.


It was not their price gouging that will keep me from ever being a customer again, it was their public stance of pulling all evil black rifles off their shelves because we simply did not need guns like that (and they had no interest in providing them). Then turning around after massive amounts of customer complaints and a VERY hostile Facebook page and selling those same $700 AR's for $2,500. They can give money and claim they are pro-2A, but I won't forget that the second it came time to put up or shut up; they tucked their tails and turned their coats.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Well said sentry!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> It was not their price gouging that will keep me from ever being a customer again, it was their public stance of pulling all evil black rifles off their shelves because we simply did not need guns like that (and they had no interest in providing them). Then turning around after massive amounts of customer complaints and a VERY hostile Facebook page and selling those same $700 AR's for $2,500. They can give money and claim they are pro-2A, but I won't forget that the second it came time to put up or shut up; they tucked their tails and turned their coats.


I respectfully, disagree.

I dont think they intended to stop selling AR's permanently.
It seems they just wanted to take stock of what they had and then mark it up.
I agree they were gouging..those rifles ( which they now sell for $700 again)

Am always hesitant when the internet as a collective gets mad.
I seen too many internet mobs destroy business in return for a misunderstanding or for one bad act out of many good ones.

One mistep like during early december last year will not undue years of great service, selection and yes, pricing. The things I bought were always competitively priced.
Did they have expensive stuff too?
Yes but just dont buy that then.

and they are certainly atoning for their previous gouging. Colts for $946 dollars:
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/89558

I didnt like it when they where everyone's overwhelming favorite a couple years ago and made a point shopping elsewhere refusing to jump on the bandwagon, because i dont like when a single vendor becomes too overwhelming in a market. But I dont like to see them irreparably damaged either. 
I think those of us on this site are the types that dont like to jump on bandwagons no matter which direction it goes, yes?


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

For those who are curious about the CTD issues. Here is a link from the blaze outlining the time line about CTD's changes as they happened.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ler-cheaper-than-dirt-suspends-firearm-sales/

I honestly think they thought there was going to be an immediate ban on weapons and jumped the gun a little too soon. They arent the only ones who did this Dick's Sporting goods did the same and quickly redacted the statement as they witnessed the fallout raining down on CTD.

Say what you will, but I just don't think it was all coincidence of timing when they "reviewed" their sales procedures. They new damn well they were already in compliance with all applicable laws for firearms sales.


----------



## smithwa3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just to toss a little ugly into the conversation, Seattle WA had a gun buy back recently. 2 of the companies financing the no questions asked event were Costco and Amazon.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

smithwa3 said:


> Just to toss a little ugly into the conversation, Seattle WA had a gun buy back recently. 2 of the companies financing the no questions asked event were Costco and Amazon.


For that reason I try to avoid amazon any chance I get.

Somtimes if I do use amazon I try to do to them what they did to Barnes and Noble: Use them as window shopping and then contact the companies I found directly


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

smithwa3 said:


> Just to toss a little ugly into the conversation, Seattle WA had a gun buy back recently. 2 of the companies financing the no questions asked event were Costco and Amazon.


So people and a couple companies exercise their personal right to trade in their guns in exchange for some store credit or whatever and ya'll have a problem with them exercising their right to do so ? I thought it was the right to bear arms if you choose to not a requirement if you choose not to. What's wrong with citizens expressing their personal right to do what they want with their property ? Whats wrong with a company supporting that right and encouraging those who want to legally trade their property in to do so ? Pretty basic rights ya'll seem to object to.:scratch

BTW if you want an ironclad lifetime guarantee by REI gear. It's some of the best and you can beat the crap out of it and if it breaks you get a new one or money back no questions ask.


----------



## smithwa3 (Feb 17, 2012)

libprepper said:


> So people and a couple companies exercise their personal right to trade in their guns in exchange for some store credit or whatever and ya'll have a problem with them exercising their right to do so ? I thought it was the right to bear arms if you choose to not a requirement if you choose not to. What's wrong with citizens expressing their personal right to do what they want with their property ? Whats wrong with a company supporting that right and encouraging those who want to legally trade their property in to do so ? Pretty basic rights ya'll seem to object to.:scratch
> 
> BTW if you want an ironclad lifetime guarantee by REI gear. It's some of the best and you can beat the crap out of it and if it breaks you get a new one or money back no questions ask.


There's nothing wrong with that action.
The wrong in the "no questions asked" buy back is that not one gun is checked to see if it's stolen. 
The wrong is removing gun collectors from the event for offering to buy the guns for more than what the city offers.

Of course that's just my humble opinion, it may be different from others.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got no problem with a co being anti 2nd amendment or whatever they wanna be pro gay, pro abortion whatever floats their proverbial boats. 

I just wont spend any money with that co. As most know i work overseas, while home for a couple weeks over the 4th. Took the family and my parents all to lunch for mexican one day. My parents picked the place and arrived a few minutes earlier than us as it was a new place in town. As we got to the door my wife turned and handed me her purse and said go put that in the truck they dont allow guns. I said nope we'll go eat somewhere else. So I went in and got my parents, as we left the manager came up to us and asked why we were leaving the place wasnt busy at all. I said when you take the sticker off the front door saying no guns, we'll come back and eat. 

He started stammering about we sell beer and stuff, I said I know. and I know the law I can carry my weapon in a place that sells alcohol as long as I dont consume it. your choice thanks and have a nice day. I won't eat in a place like that or buy things from a place like CTD, Dick's....


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Amazon.com, I'm always surprised to find a better deal somewhere else (but it keeps me looking). I love amazon.com so much I have to constantly remind myself to get out and get my hands on actual gear before forking over my money. I explain why I'm an Amazon.com fanboi, and give a couple of tricks to getting good deals on eBay and Craigslist in this article.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Re: Cheaper than Dirt. Cheaper than Dirt (CTD) is a web/catalog business that sells a wide variety of goods of interest to preppers including Guns and Ammo. When the Newtown shooting occurred and everyone thought we were on the verge of new gun laws, CTD announced they would stop selling guns and ammo. Virtually their entire customer base informed them that if CTD stopped selling Guns and Ammo, they would take their business elsewhere. CTD relented within a couple days, but still suffered an inability to deliver many of the products people wanted and had overall customer service about as bad as anyone at a time when every gun related Internet business was overwhelmed.

Now that the manufacturers are well on their way to restocking, many customers are reticient to do business with websites they formerly used, either due to service issues, or due to perceptions the company is soft on Second Amendment rights. CTD suffers from both reputational problems. I personally had an ammunition order with them before the Newtown shooting that they simply cancelled.

Everyone is free to shop with whomever you wish, but CTD is way down my list of vendors.


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

I like opgear.com

Palmetto State Armory has fair prices and very good shopping rates.


----------



## Apachespyder (Feb 17, 2012)

I live in the same town as CTD and had shopped in their store (albeit two separate entities; the online and storefront) but after the way they handled themselves during the whole mess I wont be returning. The quick roll over on guns and ammo and then when customers demanded service they went stratospheric with their prices. There are too many other hard working stores that did what they could for people during the issue. I worked with the guys from Native Outdoors in Royse City. Those guys bent over backwards and put ammo out as they got it and kept the price as low as possible. I'll stay with shops like that.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We buy most of our stuff from Amazon (we have a credit card with them and prime) or a local place called Black Sheep. Although, most of our handguns and the likevwe have been buying from pawn shops. Our local ones order straight from the factory in addition to used ones.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I use several:

MidwayUSA
Cabelas
Amazon (yeah I know, and I'm breaking that habit)

Natchezss
MidSouthShooterSupply
The Ready Store
Costco (yeah I know, again, and I would like to dump them but their price on buckets is hard to beat! I need to do research on a Sams membership and what they sell online for grain buckets and stuff like that)

HRO - ham radio outlet
I've bought from Site Supporters here, Highwater Filters, I had a pleasant experience and I encourage people to give them a look!
I would like to buy a solar oven, and will likely favor the site supporter Cantina West, but right now my discretionary funds are not cooperating lol

Drugstore.com but right now I'm listing them as questionable. I like(d) them because their web presence allowed me to sort by things that my FSA would pay for, but I tried to go burn some FSA bucks last night and their store is all dorked up. I'm going to give them a few days and assume it's the same thing when we hose ours at work lol  just an accident and back to normal, the other possibility (bad) is that Obamacare and other changes in states legislation may have made it much harder for them to keep up on the FSA programs and they might feel the interest to do it. One of the things my company is looking at is "there's work that we're not going to do" which is actually a very healthy thing compared to dumping a million bucks into some lame idea because it's a pet project of retard of the month at the executive level. anyway... I've had several good experiences with them, so I'm going to give them a little time and see what the real story is...

petco.com they have really good web sales that they dont offer through their stores, one of the things I've taken advantage of several times is the Vittles Vaults air tight (ant tight) pet food containers. They offer good deals on that! 

I prefer brick and mortar whenever possible, but at 15 mpg in the truck and as far away as "local" stores can be, sometimes I call and ask them to ship it, or I bite the bullet and drive down there. It's not a savings to spend $5 more and throw a little biz their way if I'm also spending $10-15 on gas at the same time, but local shoppes keep hobbies alive. I've been trying to instill that in my buddy who is recently getting immersed into hunting and archery... it's not about "saving $10" think deeper than that. See the bigger picture.

I've had good experiences at REI and Turners Outdoors and even Wally World, which should never be neglected in my opinion... I dont like everything they do as a company either, but I still do biz with Amazon and I will stop doing biz with Amazon before I stop doing biz with Wal-Mart. 

QTS is another store I have done a LOT of business with, but never online, always in person. Semper Fi Grumpy, R.I.P. 

Caveat Emptor, do your research, evaluate your buying options, and in my opinion when possible, support your local shoppes, they keep our hobbies alive and offer brick and mortal stores to go look and touch the inventory, which is not an online option at all.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Our local Facebook swap groups are awesome, I've got some amazing deals on them. They're great for camping gear, BOVs, cooking stuff like cast iron & canning jars, water storage tanks, knives, clothes, fencing/gates, guns & ammo. I've had really good luck posting things I'm looking for & finding them cheap.


----------

